# Calypso Waterproof Tester



## zed4130

was searching the net and came across this ? seems cheap ,

http://www.agthomas.co.uk/calypso_tester.htm


----------



## mrteatime

i'll have 2


----------



## ollyhock

what happens if the watch leaks? is there any safety feature or do you test for water resistance and if it fails the watch is shagged?


----------



## zed4130

i just watched a youtube test on a rolex sub, he was using this non water type tester, he said after that he use's the type i have pictured, what happens is bubbles form around leaks, i think this happens quick and is controlled, all sounds good, i havnt that kind of money ,but seems cheap if it works, now can someone with money buy one and we can all send our watches for testing lol 

paul


----------



## mrteatime

ollyhock said:


> what happens if the watch leaks? is there any safety feature or do you test for water resistance and if it fails the watch is shagged?


no....you just run around going "oh ****....****......"


----------



## mrteatime

zed4130 said:


> i just watched a youtube test on a rolex sub, he was using this non water type tester, he said after that he use's the type i have pictured, what happens is bubbles form around leaks, i think this happens quick and is controlled, all sounds good, i havnt that kind of money ,but seems cheap if it works, now can someone with money buy one and we can all send our watches for testing lol
> 
> paul


i think bry has a pressure testing kit....but his is way more expensive then this one.....

usually, you remove the movt first before testing....


----------



## zed4130

mrteatime said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just watched a youtube test on a rolex sub, he was using this non water type tester, he said after that he use's the type i have pictured, what happens is bubbles form around leaks, i think this happens quick and is controlled, all sounds good, i havnt that kind of money ,but seems cheap if it works, now can someone with money buy one and we can all send our watches for testing lol
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> i think bry has a pressure testing kit....but his is way more expensive then this one.....
> 
> usually, you remove the movt first before testing....
Click to expand...

i never thought of that, or fill it with water and give it a good shake lol

paul


----------



## mrteatime

zed4130 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just watched a youtube test on a rolex sub, he was using this non water type tester, he said after that he use's the type i have pictured, what happens is bubbles form around leaks, i think this happens quick and is controlled, all sounds good, i havnt that kind of money ,but seems cheap if it works, now can someone with money buy one and we can all send our watches for testing lol
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> i think bry has a pressure testing kit....but his is way more expensive then this one.....
> 
> usually, you remove the movt first before testing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never thought of that, or* fill it with water and give it a good shake* lol
> 
> paul
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## zed4130

there could be something in it shawn lol and a saving of Â£330 :lol:


----------



## feenix

Take the movement out before testing? Nearly spat my tea out reading that.


----------



## mrteatime

feenix said:


> Take the movement out before testing? Nearly spat my tea out reading that.


yep....tis true


----------



## ollyhock

mrteatime said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just watched a youtube test on a rolex sub, he was using this non water type tester, he said after that he use's the type i have pictured, what happens is bubbles form around leaks, i think this happens quick and is controlled, all sounds good, i havnt that kind of money ,but seems cheap if it works, now can someone with money buy one and we can all send our watches for testing lol
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> i think bry has a pressure testing kit....but his is way more expensive then this one.....
> 
> usually, you remove the movt first before testing....
Click to expand...

but if it passes without the movement, you still have to put it back in thus re breaking the seal and not knowing if it's water resistant again


----------



## mel

Errrr ? if you take out the movement, how do you seal the stem tube for the test? h34r:

and as suggested, once you put the movement back in, - - - - you've broken the seal again? :yes:

Naah, seal it with Bostik, bung it in the washer with a double dollop of Bold, if it leaks it's budgered anyways!  :lol:









Use the cool wash, the hot wash crazes the plastic crystals - don't ask how I know h34r: :blink:


----------



## mrteatime

ollyhock said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just watched a youtube test on a rolex sub, he was using this non water type tester, he said after that he use's the type i have pictured, what happens is bubbles form around leaks, i think this happens quick and is controlled, all sounds good, i havnt that kind of money ,but seems cheap if it works, now can someone with money buy one and we can all send our watches for testing lol
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> i think bry has a pressure testing kit....but his is way more expensive then this one.....
> 
> usually, you remove the movt first before testing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but if it passes without the movement, you still have to put it back in thus re breaking the seal and not knowing if it's water resistant again
Click to expand...

your only testing the case....not the movt for water resistence......

...i mean, whos heard of a waterproof movement????.....


----------



## ollyhock

mrteatime said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just watched a youtube test on a rolex sub, he was using this non water type tester, he said after that he use's the type i have pictured, what happens is bubbles form around leaks, i think this happens quick and is controlled, all sounds good, i havnt that kind of money ,but seems cheap if it works, now can someone with money buy one and we can all send our watches for testing lol
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> i think bry has a pressure testing kit....but his is way more expensive then this one.....
> 
> usually, you remove the movt first before testing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but if it passes without the movement, you still have to put it back in thus re breaking the seal and not knowing if it's water resistant again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you've missed the point. If it passes without the movement, great but then you have to reopen the case to install
> 
> movement an your back to square one, do you take it that you've resealed it properly again or test with movement in
> 
> your only testing the case....not the movt for water resistence......
> 
> ...i mean, whos heard of a waterproof movement????.....
Click to expand...


----------



## zed4130

ive washed so many mobiles plus went in the sea last year ,that did kill it (sea water) i wonder if quartz watches would dry ok if got wet inside ? how much damage would say sea water do to a movement , could it be repaired .

paul


----------

